# Adelaide Historical Bottles Club's Show.



## Tandy

The Adelaide Historical Bottle Club Incorporated are holding this fair on the 11th and 12th of June, at the Port Side Recreation Centre, 50 St Vincent Street, Port Adelaide, and all are welcome. The admission for adults is $4, Children under 12 are free with an adult. Tickets are available at the door.

 Come and visit!

 There will be many experts who will be able to help you with identifying bottles or telling you their value.

 Bottles and many other collectables will be on sale.

 If you have any bottles you want to sell, feel free to bring them when you come.

 Please tell your friends and neighbours about our fair.


----------



## Tandy

Photographs of our show can be seen at this website address: 

 http://www.proforumhost.com/viewtopic.php?t=1696&mforum=grimdigger1

 and this one:

 http://ahbc.greatboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=74

 Cheers from OZ!


----------

